
Tony Brooker Obituary - ddebernardy
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/dec/05/tony-brooker-obituary
======
ddebernardy
The article doesn't say the name of the high level programming language he
invented. It was the Mark 1 Autocode:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autocode](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autocode)

